# Painful Lump!



## CatHouston (Dec 11, 2010)

So I just developed a painful lump behind my right ear- it's also kind of itchy... Looking online it says it can be a lymph node caused by my hyperthyroidism, but I'm waiting to see my endocrinologist on Monday to ask about it- has anyone else had anything like this??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CatHouston said:


> So I just developed a painful lump behind my right ear- it's also kind of itchy... Looking online it says it can be a lymph node caused by my hyperthyroidism, but I'm waiting to see my endocrinologist on Monday to ask about it- has anyone else had anything like this??


It could be. I had many swollen lymph nodes but came to find out I also have Lupus and Sjogren's; both of which also causes this.

I am so glad you are seeing your endo on Monday. This is the safest route to take when it comes to swollen and painful lymphs for there are many many reasons and they must be ruled out.

It could be a simple sinus or ear infection, it could be a tooth, it could be something more serious.

Please let us know when you can after you see your endo this coming Monday.


----------

